# Part 2 of Night Snookin'



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good report...



> I was starting to regret getting all wet with the bait



I used to wear my lightweight wetsuit on night trips,
kept me warm and dry while castnetting, kept me afloat
if "accidently pushed overboard" during a friendly
discussion over who bumped who overboard on the last trip.



The 2 guys I fished with played "man overboard" for years,
didn't stop until hurricane Andrew made S. Dade a mess
and they moved out of state. We never knew who was going
to end up in the water. And we never had a boring fishing trip.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sounds like a great night to me.   

Reminds me of many similar trips in my younger days too. About all I can say is do it while you can, lousy weather or not. Some of my best memories are the all nighters snook fishing in the Miami area, Keys or Marco.

Brett, one of my best "snook" buds was the youngest of 3 brothers and most of our night fishing "initiation" as young teenagers was under their tutelage.  Being the younger brother and "his" punk friends, we took a beating to say the least. But it was worth every second, Craig's oldest brother Eddie was an exceptional snook fisherman and I learned a ton from him. Definitely worth all the razzing and practical jokes, kept us out of "real" trouble on weekend nights too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report and great catching! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Sounded like a real adventure that turned out awesome.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, my buddy told me that he wants to target night snook once a week now untill we can't do it anymore. ;D Hopefully the wind will be down more and we can chuck the fluff. Before Wensday I will be making the trip again, and will post another report!


----------

